# cat hugs kitten



## ehanes7612 (May 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Vw4KVoEVcr0


----------



## Sirius (May 27, 2011)

So sweet it makes me want to hurl. Ha ha.


----------



## Shiva (May 27, 2011)

That's one happy kitten.


----------



## Wendelin (May 27, 2011)

Toooo sweet!


----------



## Heather (May 27, 2011)

My teeth hurt! 

Poor thing was having a bad dream.


----------



## etex (May 27, 2011)

That is too cute!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 27, 2011)

omg, how adorable. :smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2011)

The kitten, though, looks very uncomfortable!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 28, 2011)

kittens are extremely flexible.....having been a cat breeder i have seen them in many awkward positions looking uncomfortable but remaining there for very long times


----------



## Hera (May 28, 2011)

Precious! Makes me want to hug them back.


----------



## Lanmark (May 28, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## jjkOC (May 31, 2011)

Awwwwww.... so cute!


----------

